# New Blog



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks to the admins, I've created a new blog (see the blog section above) to illustrate the development of a shiny new Empire army. Hopefully it'll be interesting and helpful.

Enjoy!


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

O, o!

Ill check soon. 

I'm gunna make one too!


----------

